# any tips for hooping and embroidering knit beanies



## T-shirtguy (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello all,
I was wondering if anyone has any tips for hooping and embroidering knit beanies.
They are single layer.
I cant seem to get the design to sew out right as far as registration.
I have done stick on backing, double tearaway,
both with solvy on top.
Any ideas?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Beanie Embroidery*

When I use stick on backing, I use it more as a holder than backing. I use a larger hoop than I need, peel the paper off, then cut a hole in the sticky back so that the area that is going to be embroidered is not stuck to the backing. Kinda like a toilet seat, I guess.

That allows me to stick my item to the backing without having to sew through it.


----------



## T-shirtguy (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Beanie Embroidery*

So you dont use any backing at all?
I understand what you are trying to do, but what is used for a backing and/or topping?
Does the sticky keep the knit from pulling?

Thanks


----------



## make_edit (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Beanie Embroidery*

On a beanie I try and keep it within a 12 hoop and use 2 pieces of tear away. I increase the density so it wont sink too far into the fabric. What kind of registration problem are you having?


----------



## Lefty (Nov 21, 2007)

T-Shirt Guy, I use a tear-away backing and solvy on top so the stitches will stay on top. I also lay down a cross-hatch pattern under any design with small lettering so it won't get lost. Just a loose fill in two directions in the outline of your design.
Lefty


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Beanie Embroidery*



T-shirtguy said:


> So you dont use any backing at all?
> I understand what you are trying to do, but what is used for a backing and/or topping?
> Does the sticky keep the knit from pulling?
> 
> Thanks


I'm sorry...I didn't make the whole process clear. I slip a piece of appropriate backing under the hooped item after putting it on the machine. You could also use masking tape to attach the appropriate backing after everything is hooped.


----------

